# Gothic's huge trade off W} Blood Angels, Beastmen, moria or SM terminators (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Through money problems I have to give up some of my armies to boost my current ones.

Here is a list off what I have:

*Warhammer Fantasy*

Warriors Of Chaos

36 Warriors
16 Marauders
Exalted hero with 2 axes
Exalted hero with axe and shield
Limited Edition battle standard bearer (need head and weapon)
Chaos Sorcerer with familiar
Manticore with parts for lord or sorcerer

Skaven

Queek the headtaker
2 master moulders
2 rat ogres
Warplock engineer

*Warhammer 40,000*

Eldar

Eldar Codex
Autarch with wings
27 Dire Avengers
2 OOP guardians
Wave serpent (needs stripping)
Falcon Grav Tank (missing canopies and slight repair)
Sprues
5 Warp Spiders

I don't mind breaking it up if you are only after one thing, I am looking for anything to do with beastmen including the army book except for ungor units, blood angels, space marines terminators assault or normal either way I'll be happy to take them I'm also looking for the Dark Angels codex and I'm also looking for anything to do with Moria including the new source book.

UK only sorry people and trade only as paypal is messing me around still.

Thanks in advance

Gothic


----------

